# AC 52'6" gon sides cast



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Few years ago I bashed two of AC 40 gons into a 52'
last winter I learned how to cast and mold parts.
I thought I would see how well a large cast works.








I bought a 40' gon, cut the two sides and made the part. then made a rubber mold of it.


thus I can unscrew a 40' gon. cut the bottom in half.
drill the holes and screw the new sides on.
then I have a filler floor part that needs trimmed and glued in.










I don't care about the bottom detail.
I just need to paint and decal my car.
if you have any questions please e-mail me direct
[email protected]


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Nice looking casting. I have done a few stretched Aristo gons myself. On the last one I did I used one of the lowered floors. It gives the car,in my opinion, a much better look to have it lowered some.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice..........


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice touch. I would also think your would cast a floor in one piece instead of splicing the AC ones. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ 
I plan to run loads and once its weathered you never see it. 
I plan to make 2 more of these., but for now I am finishing the drywall work in the trains shop and painting it. 
Plus our stairways in the house. 
My wife says the drywall dust looks like fine snow all over her furniture. 

ooopppsss!!!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool Idea Marty


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Darn fine Job Marty! 
I think it looks great. 
Any interest in selling some? 
Don


----------



## m ledley (Jan 18, 2009)

just a sugestion. heat the ends w/a small torch-then wearing gloves bend the ends slightly outward..makes then look weathered/abused..mike


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Good idea. 
Paul, I set mine the heigth of Kadee G couplers. 

I had to order more resin today and sent off some parts for folks , will see how it works out for them. 








Mine will be black with CSX on them and hauling pipes.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

What a fascinating project! Thanks for sharing Marty.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes Marty thanks for sharing you will like CSX they rule







i myself cant wait i will be doing all silver CSX







I think i could be a cool paint scheme


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well this is not a good photo, but its 9 degrees outside. 
I placed an old dirty load in one. 








I also installed roller bearing trucks and body mounted couplers. 
Now I can't wait to run them outside.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty the Wisconsin & Southern car. 
Did you fabricate it ? 
And did you post that on mrr site a while back ?? HHMMMM? 
Looks great!


----------

